# Spirited Away returns to theaters March 28th



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From the press release that is reprinted at Anime News Network:

"Spirited Away," the 2003 Academy Award® winning animated feature from acclaimed Japanese filmmaker Hayao Miyazaki, is set to open in theaters across the country on Friday March 28th, it was announced today (3/25) by Dick Cook, chairman of The Walt Disney Studios. The film, which claimed top honors in its category at the Sunday night Oscar® ceremonies, was one of the most critically acclaimed films of 2002 and was selected by many leading journalists as one of their "top ten" films of last year. "Spirited Away" has previously received the Annie Award (from ASIFA-Hollywood), the Golden Bear Award (from the Berlin Film Festival), and was honored as the year's best animated film by the Los Angeles Film Critics Association, the Broadcast Film Critics Association, and National Board of Review.

From the LA Times:

Disney plans to increase animated-feature winner "Spirited Away" from its current seven theaters to 800 on Friday. The new rollout for the film, which was released during the summer in 151 theaters, should provide a box office bump from its current tally of $5.4 million, but it will also raise consumer awareness for its home video release April 15.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

As if the commercial during last Nights Survivor and ABC commercial programming wasn't enough proof that it's returning to the theaters, here is the report from Anime News Network:

Using first-hand reports of television advertisements and the databases of MovieFone and Fandango, Anime News Network has generated the following list of theaters for Spirited Away's March 28th re-release. It should be emphasized that this list is not officially confirmed, so the final theater listing may be slightly different.

Arizona -- Phoenix, Tucson

Arkansas -- Little Rock

California -- Aliso Viejo, Brea, Encino, Hemet, Hollywood, Hollywood Beach, Inland Empire, Lancaster, Long Beach, Los Angeles, Oakland, Orange, Pasadena, Sacramento, San Diego, San Francisco, San Jose

Colorado -- Denver

Connecticut -- Danbury

Delaware -- Newark, Wilmington

Florida -- Gainesville, Jacksonville, Miami, Tampa, West Melbourne

Georgia -- Atlanta

Idaho -- Boise

Illinois -- Chicago, Schaumburg, Woodridge

Indiana -- Indianapolis

Kentucky -- Lexington

Maryland -- Annapolis, Germantown, Greenbelt, Gaithersburg

Massachusetts -- Boston

Minnesota -- Minneapolis, St. Paul

Missouri -- Springfield, St. Louis

Nebraska -- Omaha

Nevada -- Las Vegas, Reno

New York -- Albany, Kingston, Manhattan, Rochester

North Carolina -- Charlotte, Greensboro

North Carolina -- Chapel Hill, Durham, Raleigh

Ohio -- Cincinnati, Cleveland, Dayton

Oklahoma -- Oklahoma City, Tulsa

Oregon -- Portland

Pennsylvania -- Downingtown, Doylestown, Harrisburg, Oaks, Pittsburg

Tennessee -- Knoxville

Texas -- Austin, Dallas, Houston, Mission, San Antonio

Utah -- Salt Lake City

Virginia -- Arlington, Falls Church, Reston, Richmond, Springfield

Washington -- Lakewood, Puyallup, Seattle, Spokane, Vancouver

Washington, DC

Wisconsin -- Appleton

-----CANADA-----

Alberta -- Calgary, Edmonton

Ontario -- Kanata

Additional showtimes at Yahoo.


----------

